# Vodafone UK to Vodafone IT



## AndyL_14 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've tried contacting Vodafone both instore and via the call centre. Both people I spoke to didn't seem to know.
I'm 3mths into a 24mth contract on my phone and have been offered the chance to move to Italy with work.
Has anyone had success getting support from Vodafone - surely its not that bizarre a request.
I've been quoted over £1300 to end my contract now... but that just seems a bit of a joke.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you tried asking in the U.K. forum?


----------



## Kats (Nov 1, 2014)

I had the same issue with EE. Thankfully my contract was up 6 months later. Watch out for Italian mobile phone contracts. They are not as straight forward as UK ones. For example mine is meant to include 400 minutes and SMS but I don't get that if I use my GB...


----------

